# NPSRA- National Property Services Regulatory Authority



## Midsummer (10 Oct 2008)

For anyone (like me) who was wondering what's happening with the regulation of management companies it seems a bill is pending. Maybe write to your TDs and ask them to ask about getting a move on with it.

Would it be worth holding off paying management fees until this is enacted ? 

http://www.npsra.ie/website/npsra/npsraweb.nsf/page/index-en


----------



## shesells (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Npsra*



Midsummer said:


> Would it be worth holding off paying management fees until this is enacted ?
> 
> http://www.npsra.ie/website/npsra/npsraweb.nsf/page/index-en


 
*NO!!!*

Your management fees cover basic and vital things like insurance and refuse collection as well as other services. By not paying your fees you put these services in jeopardy and put your investment at risk.

Sounds like you need to read more about management companies and your responsibilities as a unit owner and as a member of the management company. There's plenty on here about it and also Robert Gogan's book comes highly recommended.

BTW if getting a bill enacted was as easy as writing to your TDs then the Dail would have to sit 24/7. The Taoiseach has already announced that there will be no legislation regarding management companies this year.


----------



## AKA (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: Npsra*

I'd agree with shesells.  You're looking at a long time before legislation in this area is available - a couple of years I'd imagine.

Also would the legislation be applicable to management companies and agents of existing housing estates and apartments?


----------



## z105 (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: Npsra*



> For anyone (like me) who was wondering what's happening with the regulation of management companies it seems a bill is pending. Maybe write to your TDs and ask them to ask about getting a move on with it


.

For you with 87 posts you surely have read the posting guidelines in relation to thread titles?


----------



## markpb (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: Npsra*

The NPSRA met with members of the Apartment Owners Network (www.ApartmentOwners.ie) during the week about the legislaton and their role. They will *not* be regulating management companies, only managing agents. They will investigate complaints about agents from both directors of management companies and owners of apartments. It will be another six months befor they're fully up and running (at a minimum).

The legislation regarding management companies is much further away, possibly years. Even when it's passed, MCs aren't going away, they're a legal necessity (for apartment owners). There's no way out of paying your fees, not once you signed the lease agreement.


----------



## DennisSabre (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: Npsra*

The Law Reform Commission's consulation paper on multi-unit developments can be found here:

[broken link removed]

It's well worth reading but as marpb said, the regulation of MC's is some years away. However the regulation of MA's through the NPSRA is a welcome move forward and this will more than likely happen by mid next year.


----------



## Midsummer (11 Oct 2008)

> For you with 87 posts you surely have read the posting guidelines in relation to thread titles?


 
yes and I did try to edit it but it was v. late & I was v. tired 



> Sounds like you need to read more about management companies and your responsibilities as a unit owner and as a member of the management company. There's plenty on here about it and also Robert Gogan's book comes highly recommended.


 
It's actually for a friend (I posted on affordable housing hopefully it will be moved - another late night mistake - slap wrists).

Their fees have gone up from €660 to €2300+ in one year, no explanation, no fee breakdown as per the consumer report (which I did read), no AGM etc. so it's slightly dodgy I think.


----------



## Midsummer (11 Oct 2008)

> You're looking at a long time before legislation in this area is available - a couple of years I'd imagine.


 
According to the website:



> The Bill is currently undergoing final drafting in the Attorney General’s Office and it is expected that it will be published later this year. http://www.taoiseach.gov.ie/index.asp?docID=2579


 
What's the delay I wonder ?  Could it be something to do with builders owning most of the management companies by any chance ?


----------



## rmelly (11 Oct 2008)

I wonder is this in the queue before or after Gormleys light bulb legislation?


----------

